# S E Bikes



## coonsanders (Sep 8, 2010)

hi gang

is S E bikes a good deal?are they worth the cost of a buck?

coonsanders


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

You know, I've been looking at the Premium Ale on ebay for 169. The lugs are nice and the bike would make an interesting cheap project. But I have no idea how they ride.


----------



## coonsanders (Sep 8, 2010)

hi
a premium ale?i assume thats an S E BIKE..so your saying its not really a good bike...

coonsanders


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

coonsanders said:


> hi
> a premium ale?i assume thats an S E BIKE..so your saying its not really a good bike...
> 
> coonsanders


No, I said it looked interesting but I've never ridden one.


----------



## coonsanders (Sep 8, 2010)

i c...

coonsanders


----------

